# 2002 Record rear derailleur max cog size



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Campy experts, I found some info on more recent groups but as I'm building a bike with old parts I have laying around, I wondered if a 2002 Record (10 speed) short cage rear derailleur would be able to deal with a 13-29 cassette... Did the derailleur geometry changed to allow the bigger cassettes or will I be okay? I'll have a single chainring so the derailleur capacity will be fine... just wondering if the upper pulley can clear the 29t cog...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> Campy experts, I found some info on more recent groups but as I'm building a bike with old parts I have laying around, I wondered if a 2002 Record (10 speed) short cage rear derailleur would be able to deal with a 13-29 cassette... Did the derailleur geometry changed to allow the bigger cassettes or will I be okay? I'll have a single chainring so the derailleur capacity will be fine... just wondering if the upper pulley can clear the 29t cog...


The 2004 Record RD, short cage version, can *barely* clear a 27t cog. Does this help?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

for short cage 10 spd RD the official Campy answer is on p 45 of the 2010 manual http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/2010_OEM_MANUAL_UK-07-09.pdf

and is that the max sprocket on the short cage is 26 with max takeup of 30 teeth (which I've found to be correct).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys, very helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Short cage accepts 29t without any issues. Been doing it on a couple of different bikes for years.............

With a 53 - 39 it will just survive in the 53x29 and not break but try not to do it too often.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Here's How It Looks In 39 x 29*

Also used it with a 50 - 34 and a 12 - 29


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess I'll try it. Since I will only have one chainring, the cage length will have no issues taking the minimal chain slack. The upper pulley to 29t cog clearance is my concern, might depend of my frame's dropout geometry too...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> I guess I'll try it. Since I will only have one chainring, the cage length will have no issues taking the minimal chain slack.* The upper pulley to 29t cog clearance is my concern, might depend of my frame's dropout geometry too.*..


That's the thing most interweb experts who swear it works overlook. Some frames have a slightly longer drop to the fixing bolt, so allowing the 29 to work.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> That's the thing most interweb experts who swear it works overlook. Some frames have a slightly longer drop to the fixing bolt, so allowing the 29 to work.


Don't listen to the naysayers with no practical experience in the matter. As far as I am aware the dimension from the fixing bolt centre to the top pulley centre is identical on all three cage lengths. I have used the short cage / 29t on the following frames with equal success:

Colnago C50
Colnago MXL
Willier Izoard
Gios Compact Pro
Concorde Squadra


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, if anyone wants to know, it works fine. Old short cage Record rear derailleur, 11-29 cassette, 40T single chainring.


----------

